# Why do my legs ache after cycling........



## ray316 (17 Feb 2011)

l have been cycling for 1 hour in the mornings and going on a cross trainer for 30 minutes for the past week, before this l was just cycling mostly weekends and going on the cross trainer every week day night.
However since l have been cycling and going on the cross trainer every day my legs ache alot, any ideas why l'm getting aching in the legs it's not as if l've just started cycling .

l cycle at a steady 14 to 16 mph and use a few steep hills which l try to do in as higher gear as l can, but as soon as it gets harder to climb l go into a low gear, on straight roads l try and go in a higher gear and mash at the pedals so l don't know if that's right or maybe some cycling tips from the experts might help if this is causing my legs to ache.... or do you think going on the cross trainer in the evenings is to much exercise for the legs( though l can't see why).. Ideas why l could be getting aching leg muscles and cycling tips might help me..


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2011)

The basic concept of getting fit is that you exert yourself, that causes slight damage to your muscles, your body notices and decides that it had better repair the muscle tissue and make it a bit stronger than before so you can cope with that workload in the future.

You get fitter _after_ the exercise, not during it!

What you are doing is exerting yourself, causing slight damage to your muscles which your body notices but before it can repair and strengthen them, you are doing it again, and again. You are damaging already damaged muscles and that hurts.

You need to allow some recovery time for muscle repair to take place. Why not alternate hard and easy days, or even take whole days off?


----------



## accountantpete (17 Feb 2011)

As Colin says ache = damage repair and muscle growth.

It might be my imagination but taking a recovery protein based shake soon after exercising does seem to help a bit in reducing the ache.


----------



## Adasta (17 Feb 2011)

accountantpete said:


> As Colin says ache = damage repair and muscle growth.
> 
> It might be my imagination but taking a recovery protein based shake soon after exercising does seem to help a bit in reducing the ache.



I think it's because the protein in a protein shake is rapidly absorbed by the body, although I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Madcyclist (17 Feb 2011)

ray316 said:


> l have been cycling for 1 hour in the mornings and going on a cross trainer for 30 minutes for the past week, before this l was just cycling mostly weekends and going on the cross trainer every week day night.
> However since l have been cycling and going on the cross trainer every day my legs ache alot, any ideas why l'm getting aching in the legs it's not as if l've just started cycling .
> 
> l cycle at a steady 14 to 16 mph and use a few steep hills which l try to do in as higher gear as l can, but as soon as it gets harder to climb l go into a low gear, on straight roads l try and go in a higher gear and mash at the pedals so l don't know if that's right or maybe some cycling tips from the experts might help if this is causing my legs to ache.... or do you think going on the cross trainer in the evenings is to much exercise for the legs( though l can't see why).. Ideas why l could be getting aching leg muscles and cycling tips might help me..



Hi Ray, you have not indicated what you are trying to acheive. On flat roads and steep heels you state that you are using high gears and 'mashing' on the pedals, so I'd assume you are trying to increase power in which case muscle soreness is only to be expected. If your aims are to increase fitness rather than power try spinning lower gears or at least build in a warm up and warm down by spinning a lower gear to disperse lactic acid build up.


----------



## johnr (17 Feb 2011)

Get yourself a Goodness Shakes recovery pack from Wiggle and give them a try. I drink one after getting to work. I wasn't getting aches and pains, but some stiffness and the home journey was occasionally trying. The experts say geting protein, fluid and carbs into your body in the first 20 minutes after exercise aids recovery. I think they're right...

...and what Colin said


----------



## JonnyBlade (17 Feb 2011)

Maybe try a strongly mixed cordial with a couple of pinches of salt. Whilst muscle aches from exercise is a natural feeling, especially after increased intensity resulting in muscle growth and muscle fatigue, cramping sensations are more often than not as a result of some form of dehydration. Rest periods are essential but if the essential salts are not retained by the body your rest periods will be far less effective. 
You body functions perfectly on natural ingredients. My advise is don't bother with shakes and the likes, there are an abundance of natural foods that will provide the body with what it needs. Plus which, your body is more likely to use and dispose of natural inputs more efficiently than non natural produce. Just a thought


----------



## boydj (17 Feb 2011)

Cycling is basically an endurance sport - great for heart/lung fitness and losing weight. For most folk, it's more efficient to achieve and maintain a specific speed with relatively high revs, pushing a lower gear. Mashing a high gear at low revs will hurt your leg muscles and not give you the best benefit to heart and lungs. Mix up your sessions a bit if you want to develop power and endurance and give yourself some recovery time too.


----------



## ray316 (17 Feb 2011)

Madcyclist said:


> Hi Ray, you have not indicated what you are trying to acheive. On flat roads and steep heels you state that you are using high gears and 'mashing' on the pedals, so I'd assume you are trying to increase power in which case muscle soreness is only to be expected. If your aims are to increase fitness rather than power try spinning lower gears or at least build in a warm up and warm down by spinning a lower gear to disperse lactic acid build up.


Thanks for the replys. What l'm trying to acheive is basically to keep fit and maintain my weight. l lost over 2 stone in weight last year and do not want to put it back on.
So is it better to go in lower gears to burn calories..
Also by using a lower gear will this make me slower than using a high gear as l presume to keep a certain speed up l will have to pedal quicker in a lower gear...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2011)

ray316 said:


> Thanks for the replys. What l'm trying to acheive is basically to keep fit and maintain my weight. l lost over 2 stone in weight last year and do not want to put it back on.
> So is it better to go in lower gears to burn calories..
> Also by using a lower gear will this make me slower than using a high gear as l presume to keep a certain speed up l will have to pedal quicker in a lower gear...


Well done on the weight loss!

I don't think what gear you use will have a huge bearing on how many calories you burn. 

The only difference would be in how efficient your body is pedalling at different cadences. In terms of physically moving your bike a certain distance down the road at a certain speed, the amount of energy used is the same. In fact, higher cadences are probably _slightly_ less efficient because you have to raise and lower your legs more times a minute and each time takes some energy. So, a higher cadence won't burn a lot more calories, but it might burn a few. It would definitely reduce the strain on your muscles.

Obviously if you used a lower gear then you would have to pedal quicker to keep your speed the same, but if you are 'mashing' now then you would hardly be in danger of spinning out by lowering your gearing so you should be able to ride just as fast, maybe even faster because your legs won't hurt as much!


----------



## Russell Allen (18 Feb 2011)

If you want to maintain or lose weight then run at higher cadences as this uses the aerobic system more, aerobic exercise burns fat and carbohydrates. If you want to build power, run at lower cadence for the same speed (more force at the pedal) this causes minute tears in the muscles which the body repairs and adapts to by strengthening the muscle. You may find that if you concentrate on increasing power you might put on muscle weight faster than you lose fat. I havent lost any "weight" in the last year but I have put a lot of muscle on and taken a lot of fat off.

Russell


----------



## Jim_Noir (19 Feb 2011)

Pain is just weakness leaving the body, no pain no gain and other such cliche


----------



## atbman (19 Feb 2011)

As your first responder said, you need to have rest days to give your body time to recover and rebuild. Rest doesn't mean not doing anything, just taking it easy and I mean _really _easy, not getting out of breath or feeling any real effort in your leg muscles.

I'd suggest every other day at first, then try every third day and keep it at that for the near future.

Recovery drinks should be taken in the first 30 minutes after a riding session: this is the "window", during which your metabolism is still working at the exercise rate and the body will absorb and use both carbohydrate and protein for refuelling and repair


----------



## Rouge Penguin (19 Feb 2011)

Don't listen to them, its you're mind still thinking its riding. You know like after you been in the sea all day and still feel the waves later that evening? Same thing. 

On the plus side it does count as extra calories burnt for more cake


----------



## Reid (29 Sep 2013)

One of the best recovery drinks I use is just plain choc milk. It has carbs, protein and just plain tastes good. Be careful to only drink one serving otherwise you defeat your burn you've just done. The other option is to drink a protein whey drink or Ensure. Stay away from weight loss drinks because they have too many carbs and not enough protein to help rebuild muscles and help recovery.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Sep 2013)

Russell Allen said:


> If you want to maintain or lose weight then run at higher cadences as this uses the aerobic system more, aerobic exercise burns fat and carbohydrates. If you want to build power, run at lower cadence for the same speed (more force at the pedal) this causes minute tears in the muscles which the body repairs and adapts to by strengthening the muscle. You may find that if you concentrate on increasing power you might put on muscle weight faster than you lose fat. I havent lost any "weight" in the last year but I have put a lot of muscle on and taken a lot of fat off.
> 
> Russell


Could you elaborate a bit here? The vast majority of cycling is done aerobically regardless of cadence


----------

